#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Who has made contact with demons?

## makaveli203

hello, has anyone here made contact with demons? if so, how'd it go? what's it like etc? and why would you make contact with a demon, a hostile being who can turn on you very fast, and in most cases they do so.

----------


## makaveli203

you do know that at the end of the day most of these demons just want to control and have power over you, right? they just use youfor their own benefits, they don't look onto you as equals, rather they look down to you as inferior beings, they just promise you something in return of a sacrifice or whatever, but once that's done, they have you in their grips and nothing can take them away fromyou. let's not kid ourselves here, we all know about the stories and incidents of demons harming humans, these are not friendly beings, they are hostile to mankind, just like their leader satan, their ultimate mission is to damn us all and destroy us. simple.

----------


## makaveli203

> There's a very good reason why "demons" don't look at us as equals: it's because we're not. We're just really not that important in the scheme of things.


well i don't think demons are superior to us, and i sure as hell don't look up to them as being superior or that i need their help, their only as powerful as you make them to be, and it's gullible people who are trying to contact them that give them this power trip their on, thinking that these demons can somehow help them or do something for them when in fact they can't really do much for them but only cause trouble and mischief for those people who called upon them, to simply make them their slaves.

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

My only experience with demons was my first spell, and not a good one either. First spell I ever saw done was a raw demon summoning, and that was crazy in itself, and then afterwards I did my first spell, which unknowingly, was of demonic origin. Those two experiences started my career as a magician, as well as have defined who I am. Basically there's no way in hell you can get me to summon a demon.  :Smile:

----------


## makaveli203

> My only experience with demons was my first spell, and not a good one either. First spell I ever saw done was a raw demon summoning, and that was crazy in itself, and then afterwards I did my first spell, which unknowingly, was of demonic origin. Those two experiences started my career as a magician, as well as have defined who I am. Basically there's no way in hell you can get me to summon a demon.


what did it do?

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

The first, took the form of fear, *raw* fear. It was me and group of other kids watching this one kid work the spell, but when it manifested it seemed to manifest differently for everyone. Now it's important to note that this isn't a fucking boggart from harry potter. This doesn't become, for example, a giant bee because I'm afraid of bees. No. It takes the form of pure darkness, (not because I'm afraid of the darkness) but because it induces a feeling of being alone, which innately, is my worst fear. To be entirely alone. So it manifested as a black pit, and to my eyes, everyone disappeared from sight. That was horrific, and I made a pact with myself never to summon a demon again.

This however, opened more doors than closed them. I had seen the effects of magic firsthand and knew that it can;t just all be demons and ****. So I go looking. Naturally, I skipped the whole 'wiccan' phase only because their forms of magic seemed more like 'low magic', and from what I had seen, all the cool effects were high magic. So I go digging.


I find a code (at the time I was studying cryptology, the art of codes) in a giant dictionary of mythology, and begin to track the resemblances. Low and behold, each pertained to a specific topic, life. The concept was to take something that was never living and bring it to life. It suggested the use of a golem, the base of your creature to bring to life. This would be an elaborate structure of the figure down to every detail. It even suggested doing the sculpture in pieces, so that the detail of the organs could be included as well. I (being a crazy kid who does taxidermy, and actually knows how internal anatomy should look) set about attempting to create the organs, and found myself only wasting time with the clay in my hands. "How important can it be?" I just made the external details for my creature. Stones for it's eves, and sand pressed into it's back were there should be hair, it was a strange looking creature (fantastical at that) and this being my ultimate goal, I set about the spell. Of course, I rendered a failure. but then, I had another idea. The concept was that the golem should be made out of entirely natural materials, so why couldn't I just use a corpse that already exists? (again, I being a crazy taxidermy kid) I went back behind the barn and grabbed a dead turkey I had throw there the other day. I was meaning to pluck it of it's feathers, and eventually bleach it's skull, but I decided this would be a better use. I set about the spell again. The difference this time, is that it actually worked. The turkey looked up and me with blooodshot eyes, and flitted to it's feet, seeming to stand taller than it had before. It almost seemed bigger. It screeched at me in horrible tones. I look over to it, and realize what a dumbass I am. For one, I had not set up this with any way to contain what I had created, and hadn't even taken into consideration that it may be unpredictable. And Second, the feeling of raw fear and unearthly stature consumed me once again, and I realized that a soul cannot be made, what already exists had manifested in the body. (in this case, a demon.) Fumbling around, it ran down the hill. I pursued it with a stick (yea, like that'll do me any good) but it got away. To this day I have no clue as to what became of that thing. I just hope it went and died off somewhere. 

This was also where I believe I became an alchemist, as that was one of the original alchemical goals, to create life. The spell itself was stupid, but I, being ignorant and young, had unleashed a demon into the world. Or at least so I think.

Standing from the outside, it honestly does sound like a ridiculous story. And yes, it is, but I cannot help for what I saw, or in any case what I _think_ I saw. This simply goes to show the effect a spirit can have on the mind weather or not it is intentional. So may I have only imagined it and been the malignant effects of the spirit? I know the first story was, but the second story, I'm not so sure. But then again, this is what makes us occultists, pushing the edge on what is possible, or otherwise may think possible. 

Moral of the story: I hate demons. Sorry if you take sport in affiliating with them, or base your occult lifestyle around them, but I simply cannot. Now that I have wisened up a bit I see pleanty of errors in my ways and the biggest of which, being to check the origins of the spell. This is to say, where the power is coming from. Is it coming from within, or drawing from external forces? That lesson alone is *amazingly*useful when trying to figure out if it's worth doing.

Hope I answered all your questions, once I get rambling, I manage to hit on some points, but entirely miss others. I'm interested in what others have to say about my experiences as to the possibility of what happened, and or a reasonable explanation for it, (as from what I've experienced in magic, nothing has ever been _that_ physical, it most commonly forms in the alteration of consciousness of yourself or those around you.)

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

> deliver me from wrong information. please!!!!!


Mrs. Peel, if you can provide a rational explanation of what happened, or even your views on the subject that would be most helpful. What I tell is what I have *experienced* one way or another. If there are certain points that do not align with your documents, please, by all means, say so. What I tell is from what I can rationalize from both what I have read and learned as a result of these events. 

So you're view on demons, or my demon story Mrs. Peel? Surely everyone has a different view, but that still doesn't make one more valid than the other. I know this is also a far-off possibility, but if you have any questions, don't be afraid to bring them up to rationalize a sequence of events.

 :Smile:

----------


## makaveli203

> deliver me from wrong information. please!!!!!


and what's that wrong information? that demons are you fun friendly good ole neighbourly entities who just want to help out because of their good kind helpful nature?

----------


## Belasko

> and what's that wrong information? that demons are you fun friendly good ole neighbourly entities who just want to help out because of their good kind helpful nature?


You aren't too bright are you asshole? You get your info from a book? if you had a fucking brain you would understand what the lady was saying. I can see you committing suicide in a few years.

----------


## Iza

Oh fresh meat. can't wait. LOL.

----------


## Iza

Can I eat the dickhead now or later.?

----------


## Iza

> what's wrong **** head? you sad that someone doesn't believe in contacting demons for help, and doesn't believe that their some nice lovy dovy entity? as for getting my info from a book, that's funny as it's fucking idiots like you who go to books so you can learn on how to summon a demon who ends up fucking you in the ass for good measure.




oh it's a little role player. **** you newbie go **** harry potter.

----------


## Iza

> Mrs. Peel, if you can provide a rational explanation of what happened, or even your views on the subject that would be most helpful. What I tell is what I have *experienced* one way or another. If there are certain points that do not align with your documents, please, by all means, say so. What I tell is from what I can rationalize from both what I have read and learned as a result of these events. 
> 
> So you're view on demons, or my demon story Mrs. Peel? Surely everyone has a different view, but that still doesn't make one more valid than the other. I know this is also a far-off possibility, but if you have any questions, don't be afraid to bring them up to rationalize a sequence of events.


I don't think she meant you.

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

Lol, and yea, I'm vaguely beginning to get that hint. xD 

As for Belasko, he never fails to make me laugh. He just seems like a pent up ball of random anger, only appearing when theres an 'idiot' to squash.

----------


## Avadon

wow just signed up to this site because I thought it was interesting. Administrator brow beating a user? Directed profanity and ad hom bs.. is this really what this site is about? pissing contests about who's magick is better or more accurate. Facepalm. I came to this site because I thought people could at least act like adults even if they weren't and because it looked well moderated.  :Sad:

----------


## NemnochAdore

they never seem to answer my phone calls. I guess they have call ID.

----------


## Dajai

> Your all fools! I am a demon, and my current master is an idiot. If any of you know a dismissal spell I'd pay your weight in gold for it.


Mrs. Peel knows a really potent dismissal spell.


Edit: Haha! Looks like she used it too!

----------


## BalanceDragon

The first time was with my teacher a long time ago. He was a stickler for details and operated out of the Goetia. As experiences go, it was enough to make me want to experience more. A lot of the experiences I have witnessed were unsuccessful attempts or even disastrous attempts made by others who wanted me present for the ceremony. I have been called to banishings and so forth where total idiots called a demon and it got out of hand. Those are the worst. Usually it's because some moron thinks you can just command and control a being that can and will be an invisible force in your life without some sort of backlash. Do you actually think you can order around or even fool something that is as old as creation itself?

The cooperation you get out of it depends on how you call it and it's nature. The worst experience I had was calling one with a satanist as my assistant. He had shared an attempt to call a demon with me, which basically had only 'atmospheric' results, then when it was my turn to do a ceremony with him he panicked when the spirit showed itself and was feeding. He bolted and broke the circle when it rushed at the circle. There was no danger of it reaching us, that is - until he broke the circle and left me standing there with book and sword in hand. I do not know what expected to see prior to the experiment, but what he saw was too much for him. I could not believe a close friend would not only cause me to be endangered, but leave me to the danger as well. It is fortunate that the area I did this ceremony in was surrounded on all sides a by running water. I did not think it would stop at those boundaries, but it did. When the time was right again, I had to return there with another magus to summon it again and banish it away. It was a huge angry pain in the ass to deal with. I never did another ceremony with that satanist again. In fact, I never even discussed magic with him again.

Most experiences I have had have been positive, though as I have said before it's HOW you call them. They often reflect back that which you expect; so if you expect something terrible, it will be something terrible. If you are respectful, you may get some attitude still, but you will also get some respect. Everyone's veiws are different on this. This is the way it works best for me.

----------


## Betsuni

Man, some of these stories seemed fluffed up a bit.
Guess I go read some books instead? =.=

----------


## Sweet

> You haven't figured out this is 80% a role playing forum? Twenty percent of the members are true occultists, the rest is up in the air.


95% role players.

----------


## Betsuni

Anyway to weed out the fluff?  :Big Grin:

----------

